# Cherry shrimp question



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i have a few cherry shrimp in a 28gal bowfront tank there with ramshorn snails & 1 small 1inch albino brisalnose pleco afew of the shrimp had green colored eggs under there tails that have now turned a red color does that mean that they will be hatching soon ? also this is my verry first shrimp tank the pic i have added are 3 of the 8females that all have red eggs under there tails








here is a pic of the shrimp tank


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like they are getting close to hatching. Really its just a waiting game once you see the egg's under the body. Sounds like you have a good setup for them so just wait roughly 3 weeks from when you first see them under their body and you will have tiny shrimps that look just like the adults. Goodluck


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

@C-kidder ty i was worryed somthing was wrong with them lol


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

Closesing this post


----------

